# Babies need homes NY



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi! I'm in upstate NY and 3 weeks ago I bought a PEW feeder rat who is just the sweetest thing. We found out she was pregnant almost 2 weeks ago. Then yesterday I found 6 squeaking pups. In 5-6 weeks i'll need homes for 5 of the babies. There's 2 boys and 3 girls I think. (im keeping at least one boy) My mom lives in Connecticut so I can travel if needed. If you're in NY, Connecticut, Maryland or PA I can travel to you. I'll be posting pics on this forum as the babies grow up. I'm asking $5 per baby. I care more about where they're going then the money.


----------



## keenkitty (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm interested in boys!


----------

